# Women rights



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Egypt 'worst for women' out of 22 countries in Arab world 

BBC News - Egypt 'worst for women' out of 22 countries in Arab world


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

3 friends going through divorces.... the law is, a woman is worth half a man


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> 3 friends going through divorces.... the law is, a woman is worth half a man



And that's news in Egypt


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Many will argue... in Islam it says but that doesn't really matter as when you go to court it is the civil laws of the land that are enforced,


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2013)

I would like to know what kind of chemical or thing was used that burned this woman's skin but not her clothes? Is it a new thing? Have you guys heard about this happening before? The article implies it's happened on more than one occasion.

What happened to Esraa Mohamed: Sexual Violence Story in Egypt


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2013)

> In a powerful PSA by United Nations Women, viewers are put in the position of an Egyptian woman as she experiences terrible sexual harassment everywhere she goes.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

Egypt's Women Fight Back

From Foreign Policy Magazine. Sorry, one of my passions seems to be women's rights and if that means bringing light into a world that hasn't had women's lib yet and I'm going against the grain then so be it.

Just because a women dresses conservatively doesn't mean she's asking for it. If a women dresses less conservatively it still doesn't mean she's asking for it and it doesn't give the men any more rights to anything. Men in Arab countries need to take responsibility for their actions. Act like men and not animals.

I know how deep this goes in Egyptian society and it's pervasive. I had to work with my husband on it for a decade and he's a moderate. It's possible but it takes commitment, persistence and time.


----------

